
Atheism is an old boys' club. More women should admit to being Godless - imartin2k
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/life/atheism-is-an-old-boys-club-more-women-should-admit-to-being-god/
======
cballard
Atheism isn't a club though. You just... don't go to church. I don't think
I've ever felt the need to read a book about atheism - what would it say?
"There is no God"? Well, obviously, I didn't need a book to tell me that.

~~~
imartin2k
I agree. It's kind a dilemma - seeing atheism as a movement or ideological
group with (inofficial) "leaders" turns it into just another type of
institutionalized herd mentality thing. Yet if people don't do that but just
don't go to church, institutional religion always will be stronger and better
at bringing people together, which in turn makes it harder for people who just
don't go to church (or mosque or whatever) to defend the freedom to not do
that without being bothered.

